# understated



## mamamu

Hello everybody!
Here is a sentence from an article on a show at the British Museum.

"Italian Renaissance drawings were used to work out ideas for a painting. For Iain Pears they are full of the joy of creation, as the British Museum's understated yet powerful exhibition shows"

Here is my translation attempt:     Gli artisti del Rinascimento italiano usavano il disegno come strumento di elaborazione delle idee per i loro dipinti. Secondo Iain Pears, queste opere esprimono appieno la gioia della creazione, come testimonia la straordinaria ma sottovalutata mostra al British Museum.


It seems to me that "sottovalutata" doesn't work in Italian. Can anyone please suggest a better translation for "understated"?


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Blackman

_Raffinata_, secondo WR. _Sobria?_


----------



## Curandera

_Sottovalutata_ trovo che tutto sommato potrebbe andar bene.

L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è:

_'poco accreditata'._


----------



## Simoril

Che ne dici di:
"...come testimonia la mostra poco apprezzata eppure straordinaria (in corso) al British Museum"?

Considerando "understated" come "che ha suscitato poco clamore"..

...è solo un'idea!


----------



## Blackman

Secondo me, _sottovalutata_ va bene. Ma è il British che la sottovaluta, le da poco risalto. Non il pubblico.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Caro mamanu,
io direi "sobria" per "understated" e "importante" per "powerful". Inoltre manterrei la struttura dell'originale, in modo da mettere in risalto l'importanza: Dunque:
"...come testimonia la sobria e tuttavia importante mostra al British Museum... "
"...come testimonia la mostra al British Museum: sobria e tuttavia importante ... "
Saluti.
GS


----------



## Leo57

Does this help?
  un·der·stat·ed
  –adjective
  restrained in design, presentation, etc.; low-key: the understated elegance of the house. 
  Would minimizzare do at all?
  In other words the exhibition was quite low key but it was powerful (made a big impact) just the same.


(Somehow I get the feeling that you are on the wrong track, but I might not have understood properly.)
Ciao
Leo

p.s. Giorgio gets it!  Sottovalutata is not correct.


----------



## mamamu

Credo che "understated" indichi il fatto che alla mostra non è stato dato il risalto che meritava, quindi qualcosa che va un pò altre "sobria" o "raffinata". Non è chiaro però se sia stata sottovalutata dalpubblico o dagli stessi organizzatori perciò manterrei la stessa vaghezza anche in italiano.

Grazie a tutti per i preziosi contributi!


----------



## Blackman

Leo57 said:


> Does this help?
> un·der·stat·ed
> –adjective
> restrained in design, presentation, etc.; low-key: the understated elegance of the house.
> Would minimizzare do at all?
> In other words the exhibition was quite low key but it was powerful (made a big impact) just the same.
> 
> 
> (Somehow I get the feeling that you are on the wrong track, but I might not have understood properly.)
> Ciao
> Leo


 
Thanks Leo, I think we are on the right track, anyway. Minimizzata qui non funziona, perchè significherebbe che è stata ridotta ( di dimensioni o di importanza ). Understated invece significa che non è stata sufficientemente valorizzata, non gli si è data l'importanza che avrebbe meritato, in questo contesto. E' stata mantenuta _sottotono_.


----------



## laurentius87

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Caro mamanu,
> io direi "sobria" per "understated" e "importante" per "powerful". Inoltre manterrei la struttura dell'originale, in modo da mettere in risalto l'importanza: Dunque:
> "...come testimonia la sobria e tuttavia importante mostra al British Museum... "
> "...come testimonia la mostra al British Museum: sobria e tuttavia importante ... "
> Saluti.
> GS



Sottoscrivo. Qui credo che significhi sobria, modesta, dimessa, in sordina, di basso profilo...


----------



## laurentius87

Blackman said:


> Thanks Leo, I think we are on the right track, anyway. Minimizzata qui non funziona, perchè significherebbe che è stata ridotta ( di dimensioni o di importanza ). Understated invece significa che non è stata sufficientemente valorizzata, non gli si è data l'importanza che avrebbe meritato, in questo contesto. E' stata mantenuta _sottotono_.



_Sottotono_ is the word I was looking for. 

Still, I don't know how to fit it in the sentence.


----------



## mamamu

Later in the article the author explains:

"Despite this relatively low-key approach, it is a remarkably intense experience"

I think that Leo57 is right in his interpretation. Maybe "minimizzata" is not perfect in Italian, but I think I've got the sense.

Thanks a lot to everybody!


----------



## Blackman

Io non sono soddisfatto....

_Trattenuta, attenuata, sommessa?_


----------



## Leo57

mamamu said:


> Later in the article the author explains:
> 
> "Despite this relatively low-key approach, it is a remarkably intense experience"
> 
> I think that Leo57 is right in *her *interpretation. Maybe "minimizzata" is not perfect in Italian, but I think I've got the sense.
> 
> Thanks a lot to everybody!



Exactly! The word _understated_ has nothing to do with how the exhibition was received by the public.  It is to do with "*how* the exhibition" was *shown* to the public.   It was shown in an "unpretentious" manner.

Ci siamo!
Ciao
Leo


----------



## laurentius87

_Sottotono_ in my opinion does convey the right meaning, but maybe should be preceded by an explanatory verb.

_*Mostra presentata sottotono/senza pretese, eppure di grande importanza*_


----------



## Blackman

Blackman said:


> Secondo me, _sottovalutata_ va bene. Ma è il British che la sottovaluta, le da poco risalto. Non il pubblico.


 
That's why _minimizzata_ doesn't work here. The British Museum _understates_, not _minimize_, the exhibition.


----------



## mamamu

What about
"Queste opere esprimono appieno la gioia della creazione, come testimonia la mostra in corso al British Museum, che pur nella sua essenziale sobrietà racchiude un’incredibile forza di attrazione."?
ps: Leo, sorry about that "his"!


----------



## Blackman

Questa è corretta. Anche se in italiano manca l'accezione negativa di understated, che vuole quasi sottolineare un errore commesso dal British nel sottovalutare la mostra.


----------



## luway

Leggendo questa e un'altra discussione appena postata, mi sono posta dei dubbi sull'aggettivo in questione e ricercando un po' sarei giunta a queste conclusioni:

- come da Oxford Dict. e theFreeDict.: _understated_, adj., si utilizza per descrivere qualcosa che viene presentato o espresso in maniera ingegnosa/elaborata ed efficace, di chiaro buongusto; come traduce proprio WR:_ raffinato _(sembrerebbe quindi non aver nulla a che fare con i vari _sottostimato/minimizzato/sottovalutato/dimesso/ecc._ che sono stati suggeriti qui in precedenza per descrivere la mostra del British Museum)

- sempre dai dizionari suddetti: _understate_ [+ obj.], v., descrivere o rappresentare [qualcosa] come inferiore, meno bello o importante di ciò che è in realtà, nei fatti; ovvero, proprio come si trova su WR: _minimizzare_, _sottovalutare_


Quindi, mi chiedo: non è che nella discussione che precede vi sia stata confusione tra p. passato del verbo _understate_ e l'aggettivo _understated_? A me parrebbe di sì, dato che la frase è:

"..as the British Museum's understated yet powerful exhibition shows." => "The exhibition, which is understated yet powerful, shows..."

per cui, stando alle definizioni citate, questa mostra dovrebbe esser stata tutto tranne che un errore di valutazione da parte del British Museum.

O forse, più semplicemente, _understated_ è stato confuso con l'aggettivo _underestimated_?


Oppure son io che sto facendo confusione?! In ogni caso, mi piacerebbe sentire il vostro parere per chiarire la questione e definire meglio l'uso di *understated*


----------



## Lorena1970

Secondo me significa "La mostra, _sobria_ ma incisiva/potente......" 
Potrebbe anche essere "La mostra, raffinata ma incisiva/potente..." ma questa versione non mi soddisfa perché non c'è il "contrasto" che "understated BUT powerful" sottolinea.


----------



## luway

Sarei d'accordo, Lorena; l'intervento di G.S., quello di Leo e il #17 del primo poster (e in parte Laurentius) anche secondo me avevano colto il senso reale di quell'affermazione, scegliendo un 'sobria' per renderlo.. Invece tutto il resto attribuito al verbo _underestated _(o forse al fraintendimento con l'aggettivo _underestimated)_ secondo me era errato in questo contesto.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari amici,

a me, "understated" fa pensare subito a una giacca di Armani: _simple shapes which take a lot of work to get right._ Cioè: "mai ovvio".

Saluti.

GS


----------



## You little ripper!

Something that is 'understated' means that _it is not trying to impress people or attract their attention_, in other words, it is _restrained_, _not ostentatious_. It is also _tasteful_. 

What word describes all of that in Italian?

P.S. Exactly, Giorgio!


----------



## luway

Immagine efficace, G.S.! 

C.C., seguendoti torniamo a 'sobrio', senza molti dubbi.
(Nota: è un aggettivo che non porta però con sé necessariamente anche il buongusto, per cui in certi casi si potrà sentire ad esempio: 'finemente/elegantemente/ricercatamente sobrio'...)


----------



## You little ripper!

luway said:


> Immagine efficace, G.S.!
> 
> C.C., seguendoti torniamo a 'sobrio', senza molti dubbi.
> (Nota: è un aggettivo che non porta però con sé necessariamente anche il buongusto, per cui in certi casi si potrà sentire ad esempio: 'finemente/elegantemente/ricercatamente sobrio'...)


'Understated' often, but not always, means _tasteful_, so _sobrio _is probably our best bet.


----------



## london calling

luway said:


> Immagine efficace, G.S.!
> 
> C.C., seguendoti torniamo a 'sobrio', senza molti dubbi.
> (Nota: è un aggettivo che non porta però con sé necessariamente anche il buongusto, per cui in certi casi si potrà sentire ad esempio: 'finemente/elegantemente/ricercatamente sobrio'...)


Io direi anche "volutamente sobrio". Non vedo qui una critica nei confronti della British Museum. Come si è detto sopra, qui il significato è "low-key" secondo me.

D'altronde siamo famosi per il nostro "understatement": è un'altra di quelle cose difficili da fare comprendere a chi non è mai vissuto nel paese, tant'è vero che spesso viene travisato (vedo qui qualcuno parla di "sottovalutazione", per esempio: concordo con Leo, non è corretta come traduzione) o semplicemente non capito.


----------



## Lorena1970

> Originally Posted by *Giorgio Spizzi*
> a me, "understated" fa pensare subito a una giacca di Armani







london calling said:


> Io direi anche "volutamente sobrio". Non vedo qui una critica nei confronti della British Museum.  Come si detto, qui il significato è "low-key" secondo me.


  Concordo, nessuna critica, solo una puntualizzazione sull'aspetto sobrio (e sicuramente raffinato) dell'allestimento. Questo http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1150558 può essere utile  ad ulteriori chiarimenti (scusate l'autocitazione...!)


----------



## luway

C.C., l.c.: quel che dite per me dà completo senso alla frase originale. Grazie per i chiarimenti!


----------



## ray.

mamamu said:


> .... they are full of the joy of creation, as the British Museum's understated yet powerful exhibition shows"
> queste opere esprimono appieno la gioia della creazione, come testimonia la straordinaria ma sottovalutata mostra al British Museum. It seems to me that *"sottovalutata*





Charles Costante said:


> Something that is 'understated' means that _it is not trying to impress people or attract their attention_,


Come dice Charles _'understated'_ si riferisce a chi presenta la mostra e non a chi la giudica. Forse in italiano è necessario usare *'non ... *celebrata/strombazzata/esaltata...' con il termine che si preferisce:
'esse sono piene di _'gioia di creare_', come conferma/_testimonia_ la grandiosa, anche se non _magnificata_, mostra del  BM'


----------



## london calling

ray. said:


> Come dice Charles _'understated'_ si riferisce a chi presenta la mostra e non a chi la giudica. Forse in italiano è necessario usare *'non ... *celebrata/strombazzata/esaltata...' con il termine che si preferisce:
> 'esse sono piene di _'gioia di creare_', come conferma la grandiosa, anche se non _magnificata_, mostra del BM'


Direi che "non magnificata" esprime piuttosto bene il concetto, mi piace. Come dicevo, _understated_ vuol dire volutamente sobria.


----------



## ray.

london calling said:


> Direi che "non magnificata" esprime piuttosto bene il concetto, mi piace. Come dicevo, _understated_ vuol dire volutamente sobria.



Grazie, LC, se proprio volessimo conservare la forma affermativa, credo che un solo aggettivo non può bastare, bisognerebbe aggiungere un termine del tipo:'..., anche se *presentata* sottotono, in maniera discreta etc..


----------



## Lorena1970

ray. said:


> Grazie, LC, se proprio volessimo conservare la forma affermativa, credo che un solo aggettivo non può bastare, io credo invece che *sobrio* sia perfetto, anche perché il riferimento è (sottointeso) all'ALLESTIMENTO bisognerebbe aggiungere un termine del tipo:'..., anche se *presentata* sottotono,un allestimento non può essere "sotto tono" e comunque in italiano "sotto tono" ha una connotazione negativa in maniera discreta etc..



@LC: ciao, "understated" implica anche buon gusto. "Non magnificata" non mi pare appropriato perché non sottende la raffinatezza che "understated" implica...no?Poi in certi contesti può funzionare, ma qui secondo me no perché suona riduttivo, direi svilente...


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> @LC: ciao, "understated" implica anche buon gusto. "Non magnificata" non mi pare appropriato perché non sottende la raffinatezza che "understated" implica...no?Poi in certi contesti può funzionare, ma qui secondo me no perché suona riduttivo, direi svilente...


Oddio sì, in effetti hai ragione. _Understated_ non implica sempre _buon gusto/raffinatezza_, ma ho l'idea che qui invece è così. Una cosa fatta con gusto e non in maniera eclatante.

E così torniamo a "sobrio".

@Ray. Riguardo a _presentare qualcosa sottotono_ - implica una critica che non c'è nell'inglese, secondo me.


----------



## ray.

london calling said:


> @Ray. Riguardo a _presentare qualcosa sottotono_ - implica una critica che non c'è nell'inglese, secondo me.


LC, ho già detto qual'è, secondo me, il modo migliore per rendere a pieno l'originale. Il resto* è un ripiego,* ad ogni modo in italiano non c'è critica alcuna in 'presentare qualcosa in maniera discreta(sottotono = low-key)' significa *non strombazzarla*, non enfatizzarne la grandezza/importanza.


----------



## london calling

ray. said:


> LC, ho già detto qual'è, secondo me, il modo migliore per rendere a pieno l'originale. Il resto* è un ripiego,* ad ogni modo in italiano non c'è critica alcuna in 'presentare qualcosa in maniera discreta(sottotono = low-key)' significa *non strombazzarla*, non enfatizzarne la grandezza/importanza.


In maniera discreta = _low-key_ per me. Sottotono, sempre secondo me, può avere una connotazione negativa.


----------



## Lorena1970

ray. said:


> LC, ho già detto qual è,


I hope you don't mind: our native friends could mispell it in the future.




london calling said:


> In maniera discreta = _low-key_  per me. Sottotono, sempre secondo me, può avere una connotazione  negativa.



Infatti in italiano si traduce anche "to be understated" / "low-key" = "  mantenere un basso profilo" che però non significa svilirsi.
Non lo userei però in caso di una mostra (in italiano naturalmente): una  mostra di basso profilo suonerebbe davvero male poiché le mostre  tendono per principio ad esaltare ciò che espongono, e quindi potrebbe  essere frainteso o non comprensibile ai più.

Quando si dice "una mostra sobria ma potente/incisiva" significa che  l'allestimento è minimal (per usare un termine "trendy") e esprime al  massimo il contenuto. Spesso le mostre corrono il rischio di "intaccare"  ciò che espongono attraverso allestimenti "pirotecnici" non sempre di  buon gusto (per quanto spesso interessanti tanto quanto i contenuti  della mostra, soprattutto...).

Qui mi pare che "understated" ("sobrio", ma anche "discreto" è un buon termine) è usato proprio per sottolineare una  qualità.


----------



## ray.

Lorena1970 said:


> I hope you_ don't mind:_ our native friends could mispell it in the future.
> Qui mi pare che "understated" ("sobrio", ma anche "discreto" è un buon termine) è usato proprio per sottolineare una  qualità.


Non mi dispiace, Lorena, non parlo bene l'italiano, ma ho la compagnia di tanti maestri della letteratura italiana.

Forse non sono stato chiaro o mi sbaglio, ma secondo me una mostra non può essere sobria o discreta, ma solo essere presentata/allestita in tale maniera, come ho specificato.
Siamo poi sicuri che ci si riferisse all'allestimento?


----------



## london calling

ray. said:


> Non mi dispiace, Lorena, non parlo bene l'italiano, ma ho la compagnia di tanti maestri della letteratura italiana. Scusa, ma il tuo profilo dice che sei un native speaker d'italiano! Allora, qual è la tua lingua madre?
> 
> Siamo poi sicuri che ci si riferisse all'allestimento? Io così ho capito, _allestimento_ inteso come modo di presentare i pezzi in mostra, ma se secondo te si riferisce a qualche altra cosa, devi dircelo, così ne parliamo!;).


----------



## ray.

Lorena1970 said:


> Infatti in italiano si traduce anche "to be understated" / "low-key" = " mantenere un basso profilo" che però non significa svilirsi.
> Qui mi pare che "understated" ("sobrio", ma anche "discreto" è un buon termine) è usato proprio per sottolineare una qualità.


La questione, LC, è un pò _(po')_ più complessa:
1) In italiano 'to be understated' non si traduce con 'mantenere un basso profilo' che traduce 'to keep a low profile'.
2) Sempre in corretto italiano una mostra può essere bella, interessante, meravigliosa etc ... ma non 'potente' o 'sobria'; mentre per 'potente' il problema è trovare un sinonimo che non faccia sorridere, per 'sobria' il problema è diverso
3) Come laurentius ha già fatto notare, una mostra può essere presentata in modo sobrio.
4) Come ho già specificato, la 'presentazione' può riferirsi alla_ presentazione _o _all'allestimento_. Al British Museum, come altrove, una mostra viene presentata ai _visitatori_ (al pubblico) in varie forme con striscioni, locandine, depliants informativi etc., o anche alla stampa, al pubblico più in generale. Per questo avevo lasciato in italiano 'presentata' perchè è ambiguo e si adatta a ogni interpretazione.
Se si vuole essere precisi, bisogna prima decidere il valore di '_understated_' e poi trovare la _parola giusta _per ogni alternativa.
Io ha già detto_ quale è_ la mia interpretazione (presentata al pubblico).


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> Quando si dice "una mostra sobria ma potente/incisiva" significa che l'allestimento è minimal (per usare un termine "trendy") e esprime al massimo il contenuto. Spesso le mostre corrono il rischio di "intaccare" ciò che espongono attraverso allestimenti "pirotecnici" non sempre di buon gusto (per quanto spesso interessanti tanto quanto i contenuti della mostra, soprattutto...).
> 
> Qui mi pare che "understated" ("sobrio", ma anche "discreto" è un buon termine) è usato proprio per sottolineare una qualità.


Anche a me pare così.


----------



## ray.

london calling said:


> Anche a me pare così.


OK,LC, se è come tu pensi, cioè che_ under**stated* _si riferisce all'*allestimento, la traduzione corretta sarebbe :'anche se allestita in maniera sobria'. Anche in questo caso la traduzione 'una mostra sobria ma potente' non è soddisfacente. Questo è quello che ho cercato di spiegare.

_*Ho visto molte mostre al BM, ma nessuna allestita in modo 'pirotecnico'. 
Credo, inoltre, che ovunque 'appendere i quadri' sia la maniera *'normale*' e non 'understated'.Anche su questo non sei d'accordo?


_


----------



## london calling

"Italian Renaissance drawings were used to work out ideas for a painting. For Iain Pears they are full of the joy of creation, as the British Museum's understated yet powerful exhibition shows"

Molto liberamente (per far capire il senso il testo, così come lo capisco io): 

_Secondo IP (i disegni) esprimono tutta la gioia che provavano i pittori nel creare, una gioia messa in evidenza dalla eleganza sobria (ma non per questo meno potente/efficace) della mostra allestita dalla BM.
_
Sottolineo che questo mio non è un suggerimento per la traduzione del brano.


----------



## ray.

london calling said:


> "understated yet powerful *exhibition* shows"
> _messa in evidenza* dalla {*eleganza sobria (ma non per questo meno potente/efficace) della*} mostra *allestita _



In questo caso il contesto non serve, se proprio vogliamo analizzarlo :
'i disegni esposti in questa mostra *[a yet b]* suffragano (sono sufficienti a dimostrare) la tesi di IP, che i disegni con cui i pittori preparavano i loro dipinti, esprimono la loro gioia di creare.'

Il problema, come detto, è che 
una _'mostra potente' _in italiano fa [sor]ridere
una _'mostra sobria' _è meno corretto di 'mostra allestita in modo sobrio'

Questo in assoluto, per quanto riguarda le opinioni personali, mi piacerebbe sapere se 
appendere dei quadri al muro senza fiocchetti o zampilli o altro è un modo normale o *sobrio* in italiano, e se 
in inglese tale maniera può definirsi 'understated' e se 
qualcuno ha mai visto al BM una mostra che non fosse 'normale' , 'non sobria' o 'pirotecnica'.

Infine considerando *a yet b *, che tu e Lorena volete tradurre *potente nonostante sobria: *come pensi che un allestimento 'non sobrio' (come te lo immagini?) possa servire a rendere potente una mostra di disegni rinascimentali?


----------



## london calling

ray. said:


> In questo caso il contesto non serve, se proprio vogliamo analizzarlo :
> 'i disegni esposti in questa mostra *[a yet b]* suffragano (sono sufficienti a dimostrare) la tesi di IP, che i disegni con cui i pittori preparavano i loro dipinti, esprimono la loro gioia di creare.'
> 
> una _'mostra potente' _in italiano fa [sor]ridere - mai suggerito come traduzione
> una _'mostra sobria' _è meno corretto di 'mostra allestita in modo sobrio' -  idem con patate
> 
> Questo in assoluto, per quanto riguarda le opinioni personali, mi piacerebbe sapere se
> appendere dei quadri al muro senza fiocchetti o zampilli o altro è un modo normale o *sobrio* in italiano, e se
> in inglese tale maniera può definirsi 'understated' - dipende dai punti di vista e anche dai contesti, no? Tu intendi _understated _in un modo, io in un altro in questo particolare contesto. e se
> qualcuno ha mai visto al BM una mostra che non fosse 'normale' , 'non sobria' o 'pirotecnica'.
> _Normale_ è un termine molto pericoloso in entrambe le lingue , ma è vero che la BM non fa mostre pirotecniche. Ma mica stai suggerendo di tradurre _understated_ con normale?
> 
> Infine considerando *a yet b *, che tu e Lorena volete tradurre *potente nonostante sobria: *come pensi che un allestimento 'non sobrio' (come te lo immagini?) possa servire a rendere potente una mostra di disegni rinascimentali? Mai detto _potente nonostante sobria_. Eppoi il brano dice "understated yet powerful", ossia  *sobria ma potente* (che non sto suggerendo come traduzione)


----------



## ray.

Lorena1970 said:


> .
> Quando si dice "una mostra *sobria ma potente*/incisiva" significa che l'allestimento è minimal Qui mi pare che "understated" *("sobrio*",) è usato proprio per sottolineare una qualità.





london calling said:


> Molto liberamente (per far capire il senso il testo, così come lo capisco io):
> _Secondo IP (i disegni) esprimono tutta la gioia che provavano i pittori nel creare, una* gioia *messa in evidenza *dalla eleganza sobria *(ma non per questo *meno potente*/efficace) _


LC, questo è quello che hai sostenuto: la tesi di Lorena con una differente costruzione, che peggiora le cose perchè fai dimostrare addirittura alla* sobrietà *(elegante come?,poi) la *tesi* di IP, il che è logicamente impossibile.

Per quanto riguarda le mostre di quadri, non è un mio punto di vista, LC, ovunque le mostre si fanno appendendo quadri alla parete: 'minimal'. Punto. Fullstop. Period.
Non esiste altro modo, la sala si può abbellire con dei salotti, fontane, piante vere o finte etc., ma questo non ha nessun effetto *sulla mostra *e tanto meno* sui quadri *e ancor meno sul significato* metafisico *degli stessi. Questo è il punto.
Se quello è, come è, il normale, come ci può essere un tono minore del minimo, cosa sarebbe secondo voi sobrio? Se sai, come dici, che il BM le mostre le fa così e solo così 'sobrio = non pirotecnico' non ha senso. 

Mi fa piacere che riconosci che una mostra potente fa ridere, ora pensa a una mostra che è potente nonostante sia 'sobria'.

Infine spero ti renda conto che 'la gioia di creare' può essere messa in evidenza, mostrata solo dai disegni e non dalla sobrietà dell'arredamento. Ciao.
_
P.S. nota grafica: non fare i tuoi commenti (post #44) dentro un "quote" perchè così non si possono citare e diventa difficile ricordarli.

_


----------



## giginho

ray. said:


> In questo caso il contesto non serve, se proprio vogliamo analizzarlo :
> 'i disegni esposti in questa mostra *[a yet b]* suffragano (sono sufficienti a dimostrare) la tesi di IP, che i disegni con cui i pittori preparavano i loro dipinti, esprimono la loro gioia di creare.'
> 
> Il problema, come detto, è che
> una _'mostra potente' _in italiano fa [sor]ridere
> una _'mostra sobria' _è meno corretto di 'mostra allestita in modo sobrio'
> 
> Questo in assoluto, per quanto riguarda le opinioni personali, mi piacerebbe sapere se
> appendere dei quadri al muro senza fiocchetti o zampilli o altro è un modo normale o *sobrio* in italiano, e se
> in inglese tale maniera può definirsi 'understated' e se
> qualcuno ha mai visto al BM una mostra che non fosse 'normale' , 'non sobria' o 'pirotecnica'.
> 
> Infine considerando *a yet b *, che tu e Lorena volete tradurre *potente nonostante sobria: *come pensi che un allestimento 'non sobrio' (come te lo immagini?) possa servire a rendere potente una mostra di disegni rinascimentali?



Non capisco perchè una mostra potente faccia ridere......

Forse fa ridere te; a me (che sono nativo italiano, per fugare ogni dubbio) non fa assolutamente ridere e ha un ben preciso significato...


----------



## ray.

giginho said:


> ...e ha un ben preciso significato...


Ciao giginho, quale è questo significato? Quando una mostra è potente? Quale mostra è potente?


----------



## london calling

ray. said:


> LC, questo è quello che hai sostenuto: la tesi di Lorena con una differente costruzione, che peggiora le cose perchè fai dimostrare addirittura alla* sobrietà *(elegante come?,poi) la *tesi* di IP, il che è logicamente impossibile. Non ho capito. Per spiegare il significato (non era una traduzione, lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta) ho scritto:
> *
> *_...una gioia_* messa in evidenza dalla eleganza sobria*_ (ma non per questo meno potente/efficace) _*della mostra *_allestita dalla BM._
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le mostre di quadri, non è un mio punto di vista, LC, ovunque le mostre si fanno appendendo quadri alla parete: 'minimal'. Punto. Fullstop. Period. Allora stai dicendo che non dovevano utilizzare alcun aggettivo? Dovevano parlare di una _mostra di quadri_ e basta?
> Non esiste altro modo, la sala si può abbellire con dei salotti, fontane, piante vere o finte etc., ma questo non ha nessun effetto *sulla mostra *e tanto meno* sui quadri *e ancor meno sul significato* metafisico *degli stessi. Questo è il punto. Sono più che d'accordo con te su questo. Ma qui stiamo parlando di quello che hanno scritto, non di quello che possiamo pensare io e te.
> 
> 
> Infine spero ti renda conto che 'la gioia di creare' può essere messa in evidenza, mostrata solo dai disegni e non dalla sobrietà dell'arredamento. Chi ha parlato di arredamento? Non è detto che che per fare un allestimento devi "arredare". Anche una sala vuota che contiene solo i quadri, un minimo di spiegazione e magari un gioco di luci è "allestita".
> _
> P.S. nota grafica: non fare i tuoi commenti (post #44) dentro un "quote" perchè così non si possono citare e diventa difficile ricordarli. Cita tutto il post, come facciamo noi tutti.
> 
> _


----------



## ray.

london calling said:


> . For Iain Pears they are full of the joy of creation, as the British Museum's understated yet powerful exhibition shows"
> _Secondo IP (i disegni) esprimono tutta la gioia che provavano i pittori nel creare,
> *una gioia messa in evidenza dalla eleganza sobria* (ma non per questo meno potente/efficace) della mostra allestita dalla BM.
> _


Hi LC, se cito tutto il post non compare niente, non fa niente, farò le capriole per risponderti (i numeri indicano l'ordine): la tua non è una traduzione ma una interpretazione del senso della frase. Bene, ma se dici
1) 'una gioia messa in evidenza dalla eleganza sobria della mostra' stravolgi tutto il senso della frase. La gioia la mettono in evidenza i quadri in qualsiasi ambiente.
2) non ho mai detto che non bisogna tradurre, ho ripetuto più volte la mia opinione
3) Quello che hanno scritto* ha *un senso, LC, Lorena lo ha stravolto e tu ti sei associata.
4) Arredamento, ambiente sono parole generiche: si riferiscono a tutto quello che suppongo intendete con 'non sobrio' 'pirotecnico' 

Ricapitolando ancora una volta, dimmi se sei d'accordo:
.i pittori rinascimentali prima di fare un quadro elaboravano dei disegni, 
.IP crede che questi disegni sono pieni di 'gioia di creare',
.il BM ha appena allestito una mostra di questi disegni [_more solito_, 'minimal', si suppone],
.se andate a vedere questa mostra darete ragione a IP.
_ergo: la mostra al BM, i quadri esposti al BM, vi danno una opportunità per rendervi conto personalmente che IP ha ragione,
_cosa c'entra la 'sobrietà' o la 'eleganza sobria' dell'ambiente?

_P.S. hai mai visto , anche in Italia, una mostra 'pirotecnica' o almeno 'non sobria'?_


----------



## giginho

ray. said:


> Ciao giginho, quale è questo significato? Quando una mostra è potente? Quale mostra è potente?



Ciao a te, Ray!!

Una mostra potente vuol dire una mostra che espone una serie, per esempio, di quadri che hanno un forte significato.


Per esempio, se una mostra sugli impressionisti espone i migliori quadri di Monet, Manet, Renoir ecc. io la definirei una mostra potente, carica di significato per l'importanza dei quadri esposti e dei pittori rappresentati, il meglio che gli impressionisti possono offrire.

Spero di essere stato chiaro!


----------



## ray.

giginho said:


> Ciao a te, Ray!!
> Per esempio, se una mostra sugli impressionisti espone i migliori quadri di Monet, Manet, Renoir ecc. io la definirei una mostra potente, carica di significato per l'importanza dei quadri esposti e dei pittori rappresentati, il meglio che gli impressionisti possono offrire.


Chiarissimo, giginho, grazie! Secondo la tua logica, quindi, se ho compreso bene, una mostra di 'umilissimi' disegni, schizzi a matita non è affatto potente, giusto?
Se poi dico a un amico italiano 'ho visto una mostra potente' lui subito capisce che si tratta di Monet, o Van Gogh,Picasso etc?


----------



## luway

ray. said:


> ......
> _ergo: la mostra al BM, i quadri esposti al BM, vi danno una opportunità per rendervi conto personalmente che IP ha ragione,
> _cosa c'entra la 'sobrietà' o la 'eleganza sobria' dell'ambiente?



I miei due cent: c'entra, perché se l'allestimento non fosse stato sobrio, poteva accadere che quell'evidenza andasse persa.

Ma, in ogni caso: dire 'una mostra del BM' o 'l'esposizione che è stata allestita dal BM' a me non fa differenza, né mi sorprende che una mostra/allestimento possano esser definiti 'sobri'. Ne ho visti talmente tanti che non lo erano! E non lo erano al punto da risultare, come anche Lorena mi pare prima abbia detto, in grado di attirare più interesse delle opere effettivamente esposte. L'eventuale potenza di un'esposizione può stare nell'efficacia. Nella capacità di dare risalto alle opere, pur facendolo in modo sobrio (senza elementi distraenti, di pura 'scenografia').

Ma è giusto la mia opinione


----------



## giginho

ray. said:


> Chiarissimo, giginho, grazie! Secondo la tua logica, quindi, se ho compreso bene, una mostra di 'umilissimi' disegni, schizzi a matita non è affatto potente, giusto?



I disegni di Leonardo fatti a matita sono potenti, invece. Se ti parlo di impressionisti, ovviamente la potenza è data dal colore e dall'esplosione cromatica che ne deriva, in tal senso allora una mostra di disegni a carboncino è sicuramente meno potente di una mostra di quadri nel campo dell'impressionismo.

Se invece parliamo di altri tipi di pittura, allora anche un carboncino può essere potente.

Pensa al quadro di Pellizza da Volpedo il quarto stato. è un quadro potente anche se ha colori tutt'altro che forti ed esplosivi.


----------



## london calling

ray. said:


> Ricapitolando ancora una volta, dimmi se sei d'accordo:
> .i pittori rinascimentali prima di fare un quadro elaboravano dei disegni,
> .IP crede che questi disegni sono pieni di 'gioia di creare',
> .il BM ha appena allestito una mostra di questi disegni [_more solito_, 'minimal', si suppone],
> .se andate a vedere questa mostra darete ragione a IP.
> 
> Sono d'accordo fino a qui.
> _ergo: la mostra al BM, i quadri esposti al BM, vi danno una opportunità per rendervi conto personalmente che IP ha ragione,
> _cosa c'entra la 'sobrietà' o la 'eleganza sobria' dell'ambiente? L'inglese dice "understated yet powerful" e si riferisce alla mostra di quadri, ma abbiamo detto che non si può dire _mostra sobria ma potente_ . Indi parliamo del modo in cui viene presentato, ossia l'allestimento, elegante e sobrio: _understated_, come già detto, vuol dire sobrio/discreto ma spesso elegante/raffinato, parliamo di cose semplici che hanno classe/stile insomma. Questo è il mio parere di native speaker: attendo conferme/smentite dagli altri madrelingua, a questo punto.
> 
> _P.S. hai mai visto , anche in Italia, una mostra 'pirotecnica' o almeno 'non sobria'? Ma che c'entra????? Non stiamo parlando di quello che io e te abbiamo visto, stiamo parlando di quello che dice il brano da tradurre! _


----------

